# [SOLVED] No Microphone Option in Playback Volume Control



## Nicole Aponc (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok so when I open volume control and go to properties there are three different settings I can pick from. One is the main sound card, one is the microphone in the back and one is the microphone in the front. Well I want to have live playback from the mic but when I go to the main sound card it doesn't have microphone listed as one of the things I can check off.

Device Manager is calling my sound card "Microsoft UAA Function Driver for High Definition Audio - Realtek 880/860"

Any Help with this is greatly appreciated. Also I went to my computer's(Sony Vaio) support site and I tried to dl and install a driver, but seeing as I reformatted the drive not using the Vaio Recovery discs it doesn't recognize my computer as a Vaio and ergo won't install the driver.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: No Microphone Option in Playback Volume Control*

Sounds like you might not have the right driver installed. 

But just in case, what does it look like when you just go to Volume Control? Do you not have a Mic Volume? Which is why you are going to properties? When you go to Sound Control/Properties what is listed under Mixer Devices?

When you reformatted, did you install any audio drivers?

Pauldo


----------



## Nicole Aponc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: No Microphone Option in Playback Volume Control*



Pauldo said:


> Sounds like you might not have the right driver installed.
> 
> But just in case, what does it look like when you just go to Volume Control? Do you not have a Mic Volume? Which is why you are going to properties? When you go to Sound Control/Properties what is listed under Mixer Devices?
> 
> ...


Ok..

When I open Volume Control the listed options are Master Volume, Wave, Sw Syth, and CD Player. The lack of options caused me to go to properties.

Under Mixers there is HD Audio render, HD Front Microphone, and HD Audio Capture. When I select render I can only choose playback in the radial buttons and for microphone and capture I can only select recording. The opposites are greyed out.

The OS I installed came with some audio drivers, and the sound and recording worked so I assumed everything was ok, but now I want to run what I'm recording right back out through the speakers but I can't.

And like I said, because I didn't use the Vaio Recovery Disc...Btw I think all the Vaio Stuff Is partitioned off of my main drive. Don't know how to get at it though...anyways because of that I can't use any of the drivers on the sony support site. I found the one for my comp but it won't install because it doesn't read my comp as a Vaio. 

Oh and I just noticed there is no speaker icon in the system tray.

Sorry for this complicated situation. XD


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: No Microphone Option in Playback Volume Control*

F10 is usually the button you push (and keep pushing until the recovery starts up) when you start-up the computer. Just follow the prompts from there.

If you don't want to do that than maybe downloading some generic drivers from Realtek might help.

Go here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Hope that helps.

Pauldo


----------



## Nicole Aponc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: No Microphone Option in Playback Volume Control*

Ok I'll try both, but the link you gave me endlessly redirects me.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: No Microphone Option in Playback Volume Control*

OK, that was weird.

Try this one: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

And click on the Windows 2000, Windows XP/2003(32/64 bits)... download.

But don't use this one if you have done the system restore. You should have the Realtek Audio manager if the restore went well.

Pauldo


----------



## Nicole Aponc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: No Microphone Option in Playback Volume Control*

Thank you so much. The Realtek Drivers Worked Wonderfully.


----------

